# Lightroom 4 or 4.1



## valmet13 (Jun 14, 2012)

A few wees ago I was advised not to load Lightroom 4 because of some problems that, presumably, would be corrected.
I'm now seeing references to Lightroom 4.1. Is this the updated version of Lightroom 4?
thanks
valmet13


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 14, 2012)

Indeed it is. Version 4.1 fixes many of the problems identified in 4.0, and adds some new functionality as well.


----------



## valmet13 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the CD version of Lightroom 4 but haven't installed it yet. If I install it, how do I go about installing the update? In short, what's the best way to get LR4.1 installed on my computer? I'm not very computer literate. If I call Adobe will they lead me through the installation? Any other suggestions?

Also, once installed, am I likely to be confused by new user interface configurations?
thanks
valmet13


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 14, 2012)

The best way is to download and install the 4.1 version from here. No need to install 4.0 first, and when 4.1. is installed use the serial number that came with your CD.

There are some changes to the UI (mainly the addition of the Book and Map Modules), and of course the new process version means that there are different sliders in the Basic panel in the Develop module (for new imports, old LR3 images will still use the old sliders until/unless you update them). Probably be a good idea to head over to Adobe.TV and check out some of the Julieanne Kost videos (here).


----------



## clee01l (Jun 14, 2012)

valmet13 said:


> I have the CD version of Lightroom 4 but haven't installed it yet. If I install it, how do I go about installing the update? In short, what's the best way to get LR4.1 installed on my computer? I'm not very computer literate. If I call Adobe will they lead me through the installation? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Also, once installed, am I likely to be confused by new user interface configurations?
> thanks
> valmet13


Don't install from the CD. D/L and install the 4.1 version (trial) from the Adobe site (if you upgrade after installing 4.0, you'll be doing this anyway.  Once you have installed the 4.1 version, enter in the License key that came with your CD. 

When you open your LR3 catalog, LR4.1 will tell you that it need to be converted to the new LR4 structure before it can be used.  Accept this and let LR4 create a converted catalog copy for you.  Your LR3 processing uses PV2010 and these images will look just as they did i LR3 including the Adjustment controls in the Basic Panel.  Resist any suggestions to batch convert existing images from PV2010 to PV2012. If you have exceptional images processed as PV2010, create a Virtual copy to preserve the PV2010 adjustments before processing with PV2012 controls.


----------

